# Sweet Amber Oct 23/1998-Dec 06/2012



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Amber.... thank you for posting her photo, she has such a sweet face and stately expression. I know you must miss her so much... it's so hard


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barkr*

What a beautiful girl Amber is.
I will add her to the 2012 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2012-list-28.html#post2042378


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

What a beautiful girl! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Ah look at that regal face. I am so sorry to hear that Amber has gone to the Bridge. Rest peacefully sweet Amber.
Carol


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a soulful expression. She must have been your dearest friend.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Your Amber was a beautiful girl, reminds me of my Bonnie. Sounds like she was a much loved girl, you were blessed to have her for 14 years. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Amber. Such a loving face. It's never easy to say goodbye to our beloved fur babies; they are simply not here long enough. Wishing you comfort and only sweet memories!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words, she was my best friend and a part of me went with her. I also keep a part of her with me I keep her in my heart, she still makes me smile.
I ever new I come hurt this much.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Amber. Rest in Peace dear girl....you have many Golden friends waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Amber. She was a beautiful girl!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Amber. She will always be in your heart and watching over you.


----------



## Jluksch (Dec 14, 2012)

Rest in peace Amber, run free with my Liam. Liam left us december 8th. Its still hard but as they say time heals. SOrry for your loss of Amber


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free at the bridge Amber and sleep softly


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Amber, such a beautiful girl. I miss my Buddy so much some days I am just in tears and it has been 20 and half months since I lost him. Hugs.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss she was beautiful... reminds me of Mac he too had a nice block head


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

What a beautiful gal. Almost looks like Amber and Kodiak could be related. My thoughts and prayers are with you. As we grieve the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak, I hope Kodi has befriended Amber at Rainbow Bridge
*******************************************************
​


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

R.I.P. sweet Amber...so sorry for your loss...she will remain in your heart forever..


----------

